# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Albino burms

## Ken

I've noticed that albino burms are relatively cheap compared to other species morphs.  Does anyone know why they command a lower price than say albino BP's or BCI's?

Just curious.

Thanks for the help.

----------


## BallKingdom

Because albno burms have been around longer and have time to produce to a level of higher numbers.

----------


## pimp_n_python

also I wouldn't imagine the demand of burms reaches the demand for BP's 
because of the size issue

----------


## CTReptileRescue

Burmese pythons are very very easy to breed relativly speaking. And from what I understand albino burms have been around for a long while.
where as balls are a more recent "phase", or "fad" same with boas.
Rusty

----------


## BallKingdom

Oh, and massive clutches are a factor too  :Smile:

----------

